
Uzbekistan Bans Citizens from Buying Cryptocurrencies - eulid55
https://currencyscoop.com/uzbekistan-bans-citizens-from-buying-cryptocurrencies/
======
quaquaqua1
They also ban import/export of gold. Their national currency has inflation
problems.

They are living under tyranny.

